
Why is Caltrain spending $2B on electrification? - kevinburke
https://kev.inburke.com/kevin/why-caltrain-spending-electrification/
======
synack
Over-Promising on Electrification [http://caltrain-
hsr.blogspot.com/2018/08/over-promising-on-e...](http://caltrain-
hsr.blogspot.com/2018/08/over-promising-on-electrification.html)

------
natch
Good article, and these are exciting changes that will be really helpful for a
lot of commuter and even non-commuter residents of the area.

It would be nice to see an updated version of this article that also knocks
down the fallacy of the long tailpipe with an explanation of why it is wrong.

~~~
kevinburke
Oh, huh, that's the first I've heard about that fallacy...

